# Going to Reprofit June 2011 - Advice on how to get there and where to stay



## BeniB (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi
Just looking for some info and advice from others who have gone to Reprofit for treatment. This will be second cycle with DE- Did one cycle in Spain but have decided to go to Czech for second try. Will probably fly Ryanair from Dublin to Stanstead and then onto Brno - Also wondering if anyone has stayed in the appartments that they recommend - Want to stay as close to clinic as possible 
Thanks.


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi - we have used reprofit twice and flew from Dublin into Prague and then got the train, (first time) and student bus the second time round to brno.  Travel and wait time in total is around 14 hours if travelling from Northern Ireland, doable even with toddler in toe.  We also stayed at Eva'a apartment, close to clinic, trams run every 5-10 min to centre of Brno, apartment good, warm, all equipment you need for cooking etc.  Eva may also come down on price if you ask her.  any questions just let me know, bron - hope it works out.


----------



## BeniB (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Bron,

Thanks for that advice - Going to book in the next few days - Ryan Air is quite cheap at the moment for Dub to Lon and then onto Brno - So may do that - Good to get feedback for appt - I am going to email on price etc. 
Thanks again


----------



## 2wait (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi!
I am spanish but currently in Dublin!

I just emailed today reprofit and Gennet

Can you please explain to me more or less how it works?
for how long you have to stay there ? how many times?
you need a doctor here isn't it? where are you going?
still I am not sure about what to do if PGD or ovodonation (was 100% sure about ovo but now not sure at all)

If ovodonation think i will go to estonia!
beniB why you arent going to Spain, was there lots more expensive?

sorry for to many questions but lost lost

many thanks

ogeb


----------



## Irish*FF (Feb 1, 2009)

We went twice, 

Once we went from Dublin to Bratasliva and then a train to Brno. On the return trip we did Brno-Vienna-Dub. Much preferred the return trip. 

The second time we went and what I would do again, is travelling Dub-Prague, staying in Prague and just travelling to Brno by train for the day of your transfer. Prague imo is a much nicer city, I found Brno a bit grim. We stayed in Prague for 5 nights. On the day of transfer, we travelled to Brno, had transfer and then lunch in Brno and then got the train back to Prague. 

I took notes on what trains/trams/buses to get for most routes so when you do decide let me know and I'll pass on the info I have to you.

Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

I did the Bratislava route and the Prague route - both very cheap from Dublin and then get the train up to Brno.  
Depending on what you are having done will depend on how long you stay - so for example if you are having a fresh donor cycle you would have to be there about a week in total for a 5 days blast transfer.
For FET you are fly in the night before and then fly home after the transfer.

A lot of the girls stay in The Grand hotel - just 5 minutes from the train station and across the raod from the bus station and a gentle walk to the tram  - the advantage of staying in the Grand is that you can almost always meet up with another FF if you are travelling on your own.

As Irish has said Brno is not a very exciting city so if you are there for the week you will end up going on day trips to PRague or Vienna to break up the week a bit.

Ogeb,  I only have experience of DE so cant answer your other questions unless its DE you are going eith - but in answer to why we are not going to Spain - well the Czech clincs have a great success rate - its easy to get to and a LOT cheaper than Spain !


----------



## BeniB (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi 

Thanks for advice - Sorry I booked to go London to Brno now - but it is booked - Yes have to stay 1 week as doing fresh DE cycle - Trying now to book hotel - The Grand seems expensive - Looking into an appartment with site recommended by Reprofit  - Anyone stayed at the Hotel Santon - It is on a lake with a pool and is reasonable - Probably far from clinic- Sorry did not get back sooner to questions on Spain - First time to Czech - Spain was alot more expensive. Good luck to all


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

BeniB,
Hotel cosmo is highly recommended too but last time I checked it was quite pricey - Grand I always got for about E50 per room - try this web site www.dhr.com for good hotel rates.
/links


----------

